# How about one of these



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

eu.Fab.com | The Original Animal Outfitter


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Those T-shirts freak me out a little bit!
The hamster one is cute though


----------

